# Where to buy headway cells



## Powered By DC (Jan 3, 2009)

I can still supply them to you for $19 per cell and have them air shipped to you directly from China . Let me know what you need

Best Regards

Dave Kois
[email protected]


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

jehan12413 said:


> In the past I have purchased headway 38120s cells from Kennedy alternative energy for* $23 per cell.* Does anyone know if there is a better price available and from who?




Is it that hard to contact Headway directly? The guy that sold you the cells for $23 made a really good business. Do you want to buy them for $22 from me? 

Just kidding.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Cro did you buy the cells directly, or who did you get them from? Thanks.










CroDriver said:


> Is it that hard to contact Headway directly? The guy that sold you the cells for $23 made a really good business. Do you want to buy them for $22 from me?
> 
> Just kidding.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

DavidDymaxion said:


> Cro did you buy the cells directly, or who did you get them from? Thanks.


Yes, directly. Must been about 10 times so far. But in the beginning very small quantities (a few sample cells).


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

Do a search on this forum for Victoria or Lorraine. I've gotten quotes from both for $17/cell including 7 day air delivery. Several people have purchased from Victoria although I don't see either of them posting much anymore.


----------



## jorhyne (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone have Victoria or Lorriane's email address? I'm interested in getting a quote on some headways.


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

jorhyne said:


> Does anyone have Victoria or Lorriane's email address? I'm interested in getting a quote on some headways.


This may help (though nearly a year old):
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=130945#post130945


----------



## lorraine (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello all,
This is Lorraine from Headway lithium battery & E-future Ebike. If you want to buy Headway cells directly, can contact me.
How is your project now, Mate(CroDriver)? very happy you are satisfied with my service.

My contact ways:
Email:[email protected]
MSN: [email protected]
Skype: lorainy0


----------

